

Perl rant by Erik Naggum - matheusalmeida
http://www.schnada.de/grapt/eriknaggum-perlrant.html#impressum

======
dmethvin
I don't use Perl much anymore, but I never had a problem with it when I did.
Stop complaining and write some code.

~~~
SimHacker
He can't write any more code, because he's dead. But at least he spent his
time wisely writing Lisp code instead of Perl.

------
zacharyvoase
The road to The Right Way is paved with anxiety, and the road to Worse is
Better isn't paved at all.

------
aristidb
I wish it would actually contained any concrete reasons. That might be highly
interesting.

------
secure
Not to be taken seriously anymore:

Date: 2000/03/28

Tons of stuff changed.

~~~
SimHacker
And Perl 6 is still completely unusable. Proves his point, ehe?

~~~
mxey
Perl 6 is a different language. Perl 5 is in active development with yearly
releases.

~~~
SimHacker
Perl 6 is as horrible a mistake as Perl 5 was. It's just taken a decade and
it's still unusable. Parrot was a fucking joke. Not figuratively but
literally. Unfortunately people without enough perspective took it at face
value. And here we are 10 years later.

------
batista
Ha, if Erik was still among us, he would be downvoted to death in HN. RIP.

------
rsanchez1
Do other languages handle RegExp better? Most newer ones just adopt perl-style
RegExp, but the concept is not original to perl. I found it interesting that
he singled out RegExp (how to tell if you have a false positive).

